# What clothes to bring to Dubai?



## BigBraveBear (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all, 
I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks to work as a construction manager. Just wondering if anyone can give me any tips on what kind of clothes to bring.
I was thinking short sleve shirts and light pants for work. 
Should I leave the jeans at home, and bring plenty of shorts and t-shirts? 
Would it be worth while investing in a good pair of sandles?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

If it was up to me, and it isn't, then I'd come in one of these:

Linky Link

Won't be able to comment on construction wear though...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BigBraveBear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks to work as a construction manager. Just wondering if anyone can give me any tips on what kind of clothes to bring.
> I was thinking short sleve shirts and light pants for work.
> Should I leave the jeans at home, and bring plenty of shorts and t-shirts?
> Would it be worth while investing in a good pair of sandles?


Why would you leave your jeans behind? I wear them year round. You also cannot go to many restaurants and bars in shorts. Long sleeve shirts are also more appropriate. It is chilly in the winter, especially at night, so you will want a couple of jumpers.

Whilst it is certainly very hot in the summer, people dress as in any city, just choosing lighter weight clothes. Beach wear is really only suitable for the beach.

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Beach wear is really only suitable for the beach.
> 
> -


Says who...? :eyebrows:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Says who...? :eyebrows:


UAE dress codes...

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe. Should have seen the woman at the mall the other night - I've never seen such short shorts in my life.

I guess me and my beach outfit won't be welcome for tea?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Maybe. Should have seen the woman at the mall the other night - I've never seen such short shorts in my life.
> 
> I guess me and my beach outfit won't be welcome for tea?


Have you not seen the signs at the entrances to malls regarding clothing? I have seen people refused entry for being inappropriately dressed. Beats me why anyone would go shoping in what is essentially beachwear, especially when the malls are so cold.

The 'nicer' night spots will not allow men in if wearing shorts and/or flipflops. 

Just remember that standard Dubai dress code for most venues is what we know as smasual - smart casual - and you won't go far wrong.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Maybe. Should have seen the woman at the mall the other night - I've never seen such short shorts in my life.
> 
> I guess me and my beach outfit won't be welcome for tea?


Did you get a picture....


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

She didn't bite... I'll try again.



NEwho - who's in Abu Dhabi the weekend? I need someone to sponsor me beer.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> She didn't bite... I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> NEwho - who's in Abu Dhabi the weekend? I need someone to sponsor me beer.


Bloody useless Saffies....


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

What? HSBC only brings my card next week. Not my fault.

Why don't you come visit? I'll buy the first, you buy the rest. 

Scouse logic going on here...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> What? HSBC only brings my card next week. Not my fault.
> 
> Why don't you come visit? I'll buy the first, you buy the rest.
> 
> Scouse logic going on here...


scouse logic???? Oxymoron if ever I've heard one - bit like saffer logic....


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

You might have a pint there. Errr, I mean point.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> You might have a pint there. Errr, I mean point.


I'll hold you to it "Castle" drinking bloke...
Or is that Aus, I have no idea...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Castle is from Efrika.

But not my cup of tea. Grolsch - now that's my brew, bru. Hehehe.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Castle is from Efrika.
> 
> But not my cup of tea. Grolsch - now that's my brew, bru. Hehehe.


Bloody krauts - do you know you were the ******s that bombed me granny?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> How's that?


Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh.............................


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

For sure... Right past me...


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

CarlZA, does your dress wear come in other colours? Just thinking that fluorescent yellow might give folk the wrong impression - just a thought! 
J x


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

As a matter of fact I do. I got psychedelic pink as well. The polka dot one I keep for special occasions.

Like tea at someone's place.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> As a matter of fact I do. I got psychedelic pink as well. The polka dot one I keep for special occasions.
> 
> Like tea at someone's place.


Gold lame pants mate, it's the way to go!


----------

